Ask HN: What life lessons do you wish you learned earlier? - arikr
======
sethammons
You have to pay yourself first: both in savings and it allocating time.

Pay yourself first (savings): take N% of your take home, put it aside before
you allocate it to something else. Easier said than done, esp. when strapped.

Pay yourself first (time): budget time for health, hobbies, and family, and
strive to make work bend around that. You don't get time back.

------
arikr
Everything starts with inner psychology – and for the most part, I can predict
whether I'll succeed in something or how I'll feel by looking at my
psychology. Any improvements there have the highest leverage.

------
WheelsAtLarge
You define and control your future self and you can be anything you want. It's
a cliche but if you truly believe it will change your life.

------
sohodlers
I wish I learn how to draw earlier so that I can help my friends to draw...

------
probinso
put a maximum time box around every activity.

go to the gym, even if you don't like it

opting out of controversy holds your community back from learning

------
grayed-down
Persistence

